

How Obama Officials Cried ‘Terrorism’ to Cover Up a Paperwork Error - parfe
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2014/02/no-fly-coverup/

======
cowpig
That president Obama's name is in the title of this article seems incredibly
irresponsible and misleading. Obama is not the FBI and the fiasco didn't even
begin during his presidency.

~~~
curiouscats
It is true though a bit (not incredibly) misleading. Adding "Bush and" would
be better. We theoretically elect President's to lead our government.

The massive abuse of hiding government policy and actions behind claims of
"terrorism" and "national security" by both administrations shows they both
actively created and directly encouraged the environment that leads to exactly
this type of behavior.

~~~
cowpig
I find it annoying that making incendiary accusations about political leaders
has become commonplace and acceptable. It encourages people to think of things
in terms of good vs bad people instead of good vs bad policies.

~~~
mal-2
The main purpose of representatives is that we trust them, the person, to have
the character and sense to create and support good policy. It's reasonable for
the government to have secrets, but if the people running it aren't virtuous
enough to admit their own mistakes and choose to cover up, then they aren't
good people.

